# Gothic 2 DNdR: Berufe



## Tronox1200 (15. März 2005)

Hi Leudz,

ich wollte mal wissen welchen Beruf ich wählen sollte und was man macht wenn man Matteo, Constantino oder Thorben nimmt.


----------



## Neroma (15. März 2005)

Bei Mattheo und bei Thorben kannst du nicht lehrling werden. Das geht nur bei Constantino, Bosper oder  Bennet. Ich würde dir Bennet empfehlen, da das erste mal schmieden lernen und dann immer wieder neue Schmiederohling kaufen und verarbeiten (kleiner tipp:  Auf Onars Hof beim schmied kannst du immer wieder Rohlinge kaufen). So kannst du so viel geld erwirtschaften wie du willst.


----------



## mr-stalker (15. März 2005)

Ich fand immer den Schmied am besten.....
Der ist einfach am meisten von nutzen..... egal welchen du nimmst du musst für die anderen immer Aufgaben machen....

Naja viel Spass mit dem geilen Game


----------



## davied (15. März 2005)

Constantino: Du musst ihm Dunkelpilze und Buddlerfleisch verkaufen. Eigentlich ist er nicht zu empfehlen, da man die Dunkelpilze selber essen sollte (gibt Manabonus) und wenn man ihm nur Buddlerfleisch verkauft verdient man viel weniger als bei Bosper oder Harad.

Harad: Du musst Waffen schmieden und sie ihm verkaufen. Dabei solltest du nur das einfache Schwert lernen, die anderen sind LP verschwendung.
Es gibt aber nicht soooo viel Rohstal, aber trotzdem noch zu empfehlen. Habe Harald aber nicht so oft ausgewählt, vielleicht sind andere anderer Meinung.

Bosper: Du musst ihm Felle verkaufen. Imho der beste Beruf! Für ein Trollfell bekommt man z.B. 500 Gold . Und Tiere gibt es genug.
Von Neroma:
kleiner tipp: Auf Onars Hof beim schmied kannst du immer wieder Rohlinge kaufen

- Aber das ist Bugusing!


----------



## Tronox1200 (15. März 2005)

> Eigentlich ist er nicht zu empfehlen, da man die Dunkelpilze selber essen sollte (gibt Manabonus)




Ich dachte das mit Dunkelpilz und Apfel klappt nur einmal.


----------



## davied (15. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 15.03.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > Eigentlich ist er nicht zu empfehlen, da man die Dunkelpilze selber essen sollte (gibt Manabonus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nur in Gothic 2 ohne Addon so. In DNDR kannst du den Bonus viel öfter bekommen.


----------



## Gajeza (16. März 2005)

also ganz oben ist ein kleiner fehler unterlaufen.
bei bennet kannst du nicht lehrling werden. der schmied heisst (wie oben schon genannt) harad und ist in khorinis.dürftest ihm schon über den weg gelaufen sein. bennet ist der schmied im söldnerlager(onars hof)


----------



## annon11 (9. April 2005)

Wenn du Geld haben willst ist Harad der Beste.Da kommt Bosper mit seinen Fellen auch nicht gegenan.Glaub als ich ins Minentall gelascht bin (mit Addon) hatte ich 20000 +vieler gekaufter Spells und Ringe etc.


----------



## annon11 (9. April 2005)

annon11 am 09.04.2005 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Geld haben willst ist Harad der Beste.Da kommt Bosper mit seinen Fellen auch nicht gegenan.Glaub als ich ins Minentall gelascht bin (mit Addon) hatte ich 20000 +vieler gekaufter Spells und Ringe etc.Würde bis Rubinklinge lernen.  Die armen Lernpunkte.Die paar machen es aber nicht aus ,schafft man auch so locker.


----------



## finger (9. April 2005)

Um die Frage zu beantworten: Ich würde den Schmied nehmen. Das lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Man schmiedet seine eigenen Schwerter und man bekommt beim Verkauf richtig Kohle (man sollte aber das geschmiedete Schwert beim Meister verkaufen).


----------



## IamKing (9. April 2005)

Neroma am 15.03.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Mattheo und bei Thorben kannst du nicht lehrling werden. Das geht nur bei Constantino, Bosper oder  Bennet. Ich würde dir Bennet empfehlen, da das erste mal schmieden lernen und dann immer wieder neue Schmiederohling kaufen und verarbeiten (kleiner tipp:  Auf Onars Hof beim schmied kannst du immer wieder Rohlinge kaufen). So kannst du so viel geld erwirtschaften wie du willst.





> Verkaufe di selbst geschmiedeten Schwerter am besten bei Bennet(bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es er ist)denn er gibt dir 100 Goldstücke dafür!!!
> 
> IamKing


----------



## Homerclon (9. April 2005)

habt ihr mal aufs Datum gesehen?

Thronox wird sich inzwichen entschieden haben welchen Beruf er nimmt.
Man kann zwar lange Kapitel 1 spielen, aber nach 3Wochen wird auch das langweilig, weil kein Gegner mehr da ist den man umkloppen könnte. 

@IamKing
nein, Harad zahlt einem den vollen Preis, bei Bennet kann man zwar das Schmieden lernen, aber er zahlt einem nur den normalen Händler Preis.


----------



## APOG (9. April 2005)

finger am 09.04.2005 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Frage zu beantworten: Ich würde den Schmied nehmen. Das lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Man schmiedet seine eigenen Schwerter und man bekommt beim Verkauf richtig Kohle (man sollte aber das geschmiedete Schwert beim Meister verkaufen).



Man sollte aber nur bis rubinklinge seine LPs ausgeben ich glaube sind 20lp  denn die sind schon ne ganzschöne stange geld wert (aber nur wenn Harad sie dir abkauft


----------



## pro-tester (9. April 2005)

Tronox1200 am 15.03.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen welchen Beruf ich wählen sollte und was man macht wenn man Matteo, Constantino oder Thorben nimmt.



Ich würde auch den Schmied empfehlen!!!
Man hat dardurch immer die besten Waffen zu guten Preisen. Außerdem kann man die Waffen zu Guten Preisen Verkaufen. Constantino bietet den schlechtesten Beruf, da man die Tränke die er einem Beibringen kann auch woanders lernen kann. Außerdem kauft er nur Dunkelpilze und Buddlerfleich und das zu schlechten Preisen. Bei Bosper habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht angefangen ist irgendwie langweilig .

gruß Pro- tester


----------

